# Will You join us in a Swap?



## deelady

I was chatting with Lefselover about spice blends and I thought of an idea that I am very excited about and hope you will like it as well!

I thought it would be fun to have a spice blend, marinade, or rub swap. Just like having a cookie swap party but with homemade spice mixtures and of course via mail!

Those interested could swap addresses via PM or you could all PM me your addresses and I could make a mailing list to PM to those interested in participating.

Not for people who just want to receive FREE spices!!! But who actually will participate and send out their own as well!

Lefselover thought she would want to send out an Hebs de Provance and I was thinking of doing a Rosemary salt..... you can make as many different kinds as you want and switch it up whenever!


So will you join us?? Bucky I heard you have a killer blend.....KE??How about you? Come one, come all!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I thought it was that other kidna swap.....  ohh well thanks for getting my hopes up.

I kidna just wing everything and dont have a set blend or rub.  I really should though.


----------



## Adillo303

I really wish that I could. I have not learned enough to have any real swapable marinades. As far as rubs, I am in ther really early learning stage.

I do think it is a great idea.
AC


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I got a great marinade for chicken but thats about it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like fun  A question: Would it be safe to mail a marinade? Just wondering, I really don't know. Seems like it should be fine. What do the rest of you think?


----------



## luvs

i've a pretty tasty spice blend. i'm fer swapping- i swapped an item with discusscookers before & went very well.


----------



## Dina

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like fun  A question: Would it be safe to mail a marinade? Just wondering, I really don't know. Seems like it should be fine. What do the rest of you think?


 
I think it's a great idea and I'm in.  I think that dry spices would ship well.  I'd love to share some Mexican spice blends that I use regularly in my dishes.  The marinades would have to be sent via Express as it's perishable.  Unless someone else has other suggestions.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I used to participate in card swaps like this, they are really fun.  If you need help coordinating, I could lend it.  It's generally easiest to pick one person to send the spices to and have her/him coordinate sending samples to everyone.


----------



## deelady

Well I am so glad you guys seem to like the idea...I was worried it would flop!

Although the idea of one person shipping it out to people sounds organized and that way it would be fair, no one would get jipt (sp?) but what about that person having to pay for all the shipping?? That could get expensive for one person ...unless when you ship in your spice blend you also include a couple bucks for shipping for your package to come to you in return??
I don't mind doing the work since I just gave in my 2 wks notice...I'll have plenty of time on my hands! 
But depending on how many partcipants we get....hint hint!.....I would love the help if it gets very busy! Thank you

I believe as far the marinades go it would all depend on what goes in it....you can always mix togther the non perishables and add a note on what else to add in when ready to use...i.e. citris, ect.

Well like I said PM me your addresses so we can get this show on the road also please feel free to add in any suggestions to make this as enjoyable as possible for everyone!!


----------



## Callisto in NC

deelady said:


> Well I am so glad you guys seem to like the idea...I was worried it would flop!
> 
> Although the idea of one person shipping it out to people sounds organized and that way it would be fair, no one would get jipt (sp?) but what about that person having to pay for all the shipping?? That could get expensive for one person ...unless when you ship in your spice blend you also include a couple bucks for shipping for your package to come to you in return??
> I don't mind doing the work since I just gave in my 2 wks notice...I'll have plenty of time on my hands!
> But depending on how many partcipants we get....hint hint!.....I would love the help if it gets very busy! Thank you
> 
> I believe as far the marinades go it would all depend on what goes in it....you can always mix togther the non perishables and add a note on what else to add in when ready to use...i.e. citris, ect.
> 
> Well like I said PM me your addresses so we can get this show on the road also please feel free to add in any suggestions to make this as enjoyable as possible for everyone!!



Here's how we did swaps for cards.  Say 20 people agree to swap.  I play coordinator.  Every person bags up 20 samples of their rub and they write down the recipe and attach it to the bag.  They send the 20 samples AND a self addressed flat rate envelope to me.  I wait for all 20 people to send me their 20 bags and their self addressed stamped envelopes.  

I then cop a squat on my livingroom floor and collate everyone's samples.  I then take everyone's self addressed stamp envelope and put the 20 rub samples and recipes in them. I close them up and take them to the PO.  

We all pay for our own shipping of the rubs back to us.  In the long run, to get 20 rub samples it costs about $9 with current postage rates.  

Does that make sense (and did I just volunteer to be the coordinator of this???)?????


----------



## luvs

Dina said:


> The marinades would have to be sent via Express as it's perishable. Unless someone else has other suggestions.


 
dry ice...


----------



## deelady

lol Callisto!!  Don't worry your niceness won't bite you in the butt!!

Sounds like a plan.....now how are we going to bully these folks into participating???


----------



## Callisto in NC

deelady said:


> lol Callisto!!  Don't worry your niceness won't bite you in the butt!!
> 
> Sounds like a plan.....now how are we going to bully these folks into participating???


Thanks deelady.  If we do just dry rubs, no marinades, this would work great.  

For a marinade swap you would just do recipes with the dry ingredients and then tell what wet to add.  Example, my fave steak marinade for the longest time was Worchestire sauce, garlic salt, and course ground pepper.  In this thought process I would send the garlic salt and course ground pepper and the recipe would would include the amount of Worchestire sauce needed.  

I love this idea.  I think dry rubs and marinades should be different in this case.  I should say dry rubs/spice blends.


----------



## deelady

I was planning on botteling mine up in these small shakers they sell at Cost Plus World Market for 50 cent each. They are a great size for giving away. I can't wait to go get the stuff I will need and to decide on a blend.


----------



## luvs

would we give recipes...


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm in - just tell me what to do, how many to do, and when to do it! 

Thought in progress - everyone stand back!  Shaker bottles are cute but if we just use a *zip*lock bag it sure would be easier to mail!


----------



## deelady

Sure why not Luvs!

And I knew we could count on you KE! 

Oh and ziplocks are fine....anything will work! I just happened to know where I could buy them for cheap but if you think it would be better to have them all done the same way thats fine with me!


----------



## Callisto in NC

Flat rate boxes are just under $9. We could do those instead of envelopes.  Most marinades don't need to be refridgerated.  The meats we put in them do, but not the actual marinade if it doesn't contain dairy.  I know none of my marinades need to be refridgerated.  

IMO, we would definitely include recipes, that's kind of the point to swapping.  Sure, we could just post recipes on the net, but this is so much more fun.


----------



## luvs

i'm luvving your tread!!! i cannot wait to share & moreover, receive!!


----------



## deelady

thanks, I can't wait either!!


----------



## Callisto in NC

deelady said:


> thanks, I can't wait either!!


May I respectfully suggest starting a list of who will participate.  You can edit the list as people confirm.  You might also want to decide on a limit.


----------



## deelady

A limit for what? people to participate or how much spice blend to make for each participant?

If you are talking about people I don't think that would be a problem, I am just hoping there are enough participants to make this successful!

As for a list I figured I would give them a couple of days to be able to view the thread and mull it over before I ask for a final who's in....?
But we do eventually need to give a definate deadline to ship the spices.


----------



## GrillingFool

If everyone uses ziplock bags, the most economical Flat Rate way to mail
them will probably be the Flat Rate Priority Mail envelope... $4.80. Good for up
to 4 pounds. International would be $11.75, less to Canada. 
I'd be interested in participating. 
Here's another thought:
Dip and salsa spice mixtures.. just add sour cream or such!


----------



## deelady

Great idea GF!! Didn't even cross my mind for dips! Love it!

So I guess we can say marinades in liquid form are out (too much hassle for shipping) unless you want to package only the dry ingredients for it ,with instructions to complete.

So items that are in....spice blends, rubs, dips, and marinades in dry form....packaged in zip locks with recipe included,did I leave anything out?

If you are for sure interested in participating can you please PM me saying so, so I may begin a confirmed list.

Thank guys!! This is awsome! It will give great ideas for the Holidays, that are quickly approaching!!


----------



## buckytom

deelady said:


> So will you join us?? Bucky I heard you have a killer blend.....KE??How about you? Come one, come all!


 

dee, i'd love to be in the swap but i have so little free time, and i'm terrible about getting things shipped out. i _still _owe ronjohn and yt a t-shirt, and alix a cd. (i promise to get them out straight away, guys. i swear! )

i would be more than willing to post the ingredients to the few rubs that i make, such as one for grilled pork chops, another for london broil, and another for roast chicken. unfortunately, everything i add is by eye (and taste), so i'd be guessing at the exact ratios.


----------



## LEFSElover

you know I'm already thinking of the Herbs de Provence.
I'm in girl, I'm for sure in..........and yes, Bucksters is wonderful........


GhettoRacingKid said:


> I kinda just wing everything and don't have a set blend or rub. I really should though.


listen GRK, I know you're dang good in ye ole kitchen so there's no time like the present, you've been given a challenge now step up to the plate.............oh man, I AM tough


----------



## deelady

Lefselover! Just what we need......someone to rally the troops!! Get em girl! Show NO mercy!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Stupid network error......

a nice long post gone...

Any who Im in.  I got a killer marinade for some chicken.  I got the fresh herbs I can wrap in a ziplock and give the rest of the liquids.  My would need to be fridged.  

Thanks for pushing me there Lef.  I was on the fence but you know what.  your right.

I think staying away from the liquids would be best.  I think it might become a problem at the post office and what if it leaks and etc...


----------



## deelady

Don't you hate it when that happens!! Always seems to only happen on your lengthy posts or emails, then you have to sit and try to think of all you said.....I feel your frustration GRK!

Thats great you are going to join in, the more the merrier!

I'm thinking we should have a deadline of maybe the 1st week of OCT to send in your spices....does that sound doable for everyone??


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I remembered most of what I was attempting to say.  

i usually copy and paste a long post in a notepad just in case but I havent had a problem in a while so ill go back to doing that again.

Im game.  just let me know the offical date it needs to be in by.


----------



## deelady

So far we have....
Kitchenelf
Luvs
Lelfslove
Dina
Callisto
Grilling Fool
GRK
Dave H.
and maybe Bucky's recipe

and Me of course

Did I miss anyone who is def in??


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Ok so how are we doing this postage wise?

are we mailing you our spice rub or marinade with recipe card and at least the dry ingredigent and the money for the flate rate?

Im not a knowledgable person abotu shipping stuff and what not.


----------



## deelady

You can purchase and print out your postage from online. Just Like GF said it should be no more than 4.80 priority flat rate....
Postage Price Calculator

So yes include, a copy of your recipe, X amount of samples of your spice blend (will keep you updated on final count of participants), and a lg envelope with your address and postage.


----------



## deelady

luvs did you clear your mail box???


----------



## luvs

deelady said:


> luvs did you clear your mail box???


 
there's space now.


----------



## GrillingFool

NOTE!!!!
If you want the flat $4.80 Priority Mail rate, you MUST USE a 
FLAT RATE Priority Mail envelope!!!! So don't put a $4.80 stamp on a regular
manila envelope.. If the package is over 1 pound, it won't be enough. If it is 
under 1 pound, all will be well. 

Also, the online postage will probably print with the date you create it. Which would
make it useless for a later mailing date. Best bet is to buy a Priority Mail stamp and send
that. 

Maybe we should give a general guide line for the size of the samples being sent?


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I would have to agree with that.

What about we all mail in our samples, money for postage and a tip and then who ever is the hub point can see the best option.

or 

We can all give in the weight and dementions of our item and email or PM the info to a good estimate of pacakging can be determined.


----------



## luvs

we oughta agree on an estimated amount per ziplok.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

maybe enough for 1 dish?

or maybe 4oz or 1/2 cup.  That should keep it under the weight limit.  unless i did the math in my head wrong or what ever.


----------



## granniero

I would love to be included. Will watch closely here for details, add me to list, please. granniero


----------



## deelady

I was thinking a dinners worth of spice blend/rub ect would be pretty easy to manage as well as keep us in weight range.
As Luvs had said to me in a PM 5-7 Tablespoons sounds pretty good!

Gannerio I will PM you the details  so you may join in....thank you for your interest!

As soon as my crazy daughter goes to bed I will write out a run down of all the info just so we are on the same page!


----------



## deelady

OK so heres the run down.....

Everyone participating, can send in their samples and then I will in turn send them out to everyone collectively once received to completion. You will need to include the following:
 numbered amount of a single dinners worth of seasoning blend, rub, dip mix, or dry ingredients only of a marinade in a *ziplock baggie* (I will keep you updated on the final number of participants so you know how much to send in)
_*Note:*_ if you are sending in the dry ingredients for a marinade please be sure to include instructions on what wet ingredients and measurments are needed to complete the marinade.

Also include a list of ingredients and instuctions for each recipient on how the person may make more of your spice blend/rub/dip or marinade in the future!

And a return large envelope that is addressed to you and pre-postaged to send collected spice samples back to you.

Please ship them by the first week of OCT so we may get them back out to you in a timely manner.
If you have any questions or suggestions please feel free to PM me!!

As of now the participants that have replied are:
Kitchenelf
Luvs
Lelfslove
Dina
Callisto
Grilling Fool
Mickey_72
Granniero
David H.
And me of course deelady 

We still of course welcome any more participants...the MORE the Merrier!!


----------



## luvs

very lovely, your plan sounds pulled together!


----------



## mickey_72

I have a good BBQ rub I could send.  I usually mix it up in an old Parmesan bottle.  One batch goes a long way.


----------



## deelady

Hi mickey, I messaged you the info.


----------



## GrillingFool

Well, if you want, I will be the hub. 
I ship about 50 packages a week, just had 100 Priority mail envelopes delivered,
go to the post office about 4 times a week and print my own postage. 
(I sell on ebay.)

If we agree to pay for Priority Mail Flat Rate, and all we are shipping are ziplocks of
spices, they will easily fit, and the Rate is good for up to 4 pounds, so no problems
there. My previous post wasn't clear about that. Flat Rate Pri is $4.80 up to 4 pounds
*if* you use the Flat Rate Envelope. 

deelady, if you are the hub, you can order Priority mail envelopes, delivered to  your door, free of charge here:
Product: Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelope
Order the quantity you want; they are not bundled in 10s like it says! (At least when I order 10 I get 10, not 100.)


----------



## LEFSElover

deelady said:


> I was planning on botteling mine up in these small shakers they sell at Cost Plus World Market for 50 cent each. They are a great size for giving away. I can't wait to go get the stuff I will need and to decide on a blend.


I was telling the man about this idea.  He told me to bottle that sauce I made for the chicken teriyaki that I made up.  Sticky/icky/gicky good stuff.  I could make it up, nothing parishable I don't think anyway, and get little jars or whatever to send out.  Gad, that'd be fun but not as fun as swimming with turtles..........


----------



## LEFSElover

deelady said:


> Lefselover! Just what we need......someone to rally the troops!! Get em girl! Show NO mercy!!


He's my friend, he knows I'm just egging him on. But as with anything else, sometimes we need a little pushing
........he'll come through, I've given him his pep talk


----------



## Callisto in NC

GrillingFool said:


> NOTE!!!!
> If you want the flat $4.80 Priority Mail rate, you MUST USE a
> FLAT RATE Priority Mail envelope!!!! So don't put a $4.80 stamp on a regular
> manila envelope.. If the package is over 1 pound, it won't be enough. If it is
> under 1 pound, all will be well.
> 
> Also, the online postage will probably print with the date you create it. Which would
> make it useless for a later mailing date. Best bet is to buy a Priority Mail stamp and send
> that.
> 
> Maybe we should give a general guide line for the size of the samples being sent?


I use a "return postage" option for our business and it won't always print a date.  Regardless, I checked and the PO said with online postage you have at least two weeks to use printed postage with no problems.  

If you are using postage from a Pitney Bowes machine, just make sure you don't print the date and it will be fine.  

BTW ~ you get a reduced price printing it on the internet.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Just because I'm dense, is this a sauce and spice combo swap or spices/rubs?  I thought it was just dry ingredients.  If it's sauces, I would definitely find a way to do up my chicken teryaki sauce that I posted.  Maybe we could do two different swaps.  One dry, one wet.


----------



## deelady

It can be for any of the above but just please note that if you do anything in a jar it wiil not fit in the large envelopes we have asked everyone to send in pre postaged. But if you would like to do a sauce or anything in a jar you would need to mail out your samples to all the participants individually. 
Let me know what you decide on and I will PM you the addresses I have thus far.


----------



## Callisto in NC

deelady said:


> It can be for any of the above but just please note that if you do anything in a jar it wiil not fit in the large envelopes we have asked everyone to send in pre postaged. But if you would like to do a sauce or anything in a jar you would need to mail out your samples to all the participants individually.
> Let me know what you decide on and I will PM you the addresses I have thus far.


The postage issue is where I'm confused.  If we do prepaid and we all do flat rate envelopes, jars won't work.  If we do just dry or dry + (send the dry portion but tell people "you'll need to add worchestire sauce") then the flat rate envelopes work.  If we did a separate wet swap, we could use flat rate boxes.  We just need to decide because it might make a difference regarding participation.  You know.


----------



## luvs

i'm with mailing to a single person.... i'm kinda budgeted...


----------



## LEFSElover

Callisto in NC said:


> Just because I'm dense, is this a sauce and spice combo swap or spices/rubs?  I thought it was just dry ingredients.  If it's sauces, I would definitely find a way to do up my chicken teryaki sauce that I posted.  Maybe we could do two different swaps.  One dry, one wet.


okay, up from nap......... yeah!!I like that ^^^ idea
but, maybe we should see how the dry mixes go first.
like what kind of response there is for those before we go too far.
just a thought.


----------



## Callisto in NC

LEFSElover said:


> okay, up from nap......... yeah!!I like that ^^^ idea
> but, maybe we should see how the dry mixes go first.
> like what kind of response there is for those before we go too far.
> just a thought.


Exactly.  You do the less expensive swap first to see how it goes and then, when it's successful, you do the more expensive wet marinade swap where you bottle up your ingredients and use the $9 flat rate  box.


----------



## LEFSElover

....................so then, how many of these baby packages are we to make?
I'd use Seal a Meal bags, that I'd use and when it arrives you [whomever] can put it in a jar or zipper bag or whatever.  that's okay right? so far, are we only seeing 10 recipients?


----------



## deelady

Everyone who answered with a positive I updated on that list so yes it lookes it will be 10 of us


----------



## Callisto in NC

10 is a good number. We should cut it off there, see if it works and if it does, do it again.


----------



## LEFSElover

good idea CIN................
I think so too.................
I'm off for the weekend, hubby and I going on a baby trip for a few days.
I'll lay out the ingredients in the dehydrator and get them drying so I can make my mix.


----------



## Dina

I'm still not clear on one thing Dee.  Is it going to be 5-7 tablespoons for each participant or enough spice mix for one dinner?


----------



## LEFSElover

Dina, I am with you.  I am not intending to do jar sized portions for everyone.  That'd be silly.  What if they hate it and it sits there or worse gets dumped.
I bet I'll do about 3 tablespoons per Seal a Meal thingie and call it a day


----------



## Callisto in NC

I was thinking basically just enough for one time making whatever it is.  That's about the right amount and then they'll have the recipe and can make more if they like it and if they don't, none of us would have wasted a bunch of our spices.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, once again I have come in on the tail end of something good!  Blast this knee!  Anyway, I read this entire thread and found it very interesting and exciting but because I am late AND have the extra postage challenge of being in Canada, I will gladly sit this round out and if you do another PLEASE let me know.  I can get my friend in New York to send the postage to whoever and then get the money to her!

Have fun everyone, I will keep checking in to see how it is going!


----------



## Callisto in NC

LPBeier said:


> Okay, once again I have come in on the tail end of something good!  Blast this knee!  Anyway, I read this entire thread and found it very interesting and exciting but because I am late AND have the extra postage challenge of being in Canada, I will gladly sit this round out and if you do another PLEASE let me know.  I can get my friend in New York to send the postage to whoever and then get the money to her!
> 
> Have fun everyone, I will keep checking in to see how it is going!


I don't know about others, but I don't think one more is a problem.  You would be paying your own postage so the cost is up to you, it wouldn't burden deelady.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Callisto, but you have your 10 and I am not sure I would be up to getting it all together AND figuring out the postage thing.  I have a few dips and rubs in my repetoire and will be ready if there is a round two.


----------



## deelady

Of course I would be all for LPBeier joining us, but I can understand if she is not up for it after all that she has been enduring! But hopefully we will be able to have a second one, at least one similar!

As for serving size I only had in mind enough for a family size dinner, what ever that might be. I would imagine it would depend on what exactly you are making. Yes I completely agree the thought of any going to waste would be frustrating, but we also want to make sure they have enough for their whole meal and not just a "pork chop's" worth! 
So 5-7 T worth was just a number I just put out there, the main idea is enough for a meal....


----------



## pacanis

Wow, this thread has really taken off. Good for you all! Sounds like a great idea. I don't really have a good enough rub to share or I'd be in. They are just a little of this, some more of that.

Now, to sit back and watch the news when all these ziploc baggies with herbs in them hit the mail system 
I know. Maybe if you wrap the baggies in coffee and tin foil 

 Just jesting. It _does_ sound like a cool idea.


----------



## luvs

hehehe, pacanis! that's my thoguht!!!

'excuse me, postal worker, may i weigh my herbs?'

i'm concerened, sincerely!!

shackles 'an cuffs....

oh, my!!


----------



## deelady

Lets just say I know someone who mailed the REAL stuff and it was delivered to their friend with out a problem! Not wrapped or anything just stuck in an envelope!!


----------



## pacanis

deelady said:


> Lets just say I know someone who mailed the REAL stuff and it was delivered to their friend with out a problem! Not wrapped or anything just stuck in an envelope!!


 
Yes, but we're talking about doing something _honest_ here. You know there's going to be a knock at somebody's door 
Or one of those pink slips... package must be picked up at PO


----------



## LPBeier

Well, when you think of it, it is probably a good idea I sit this out. They would have a great time at the border looking at the declaration sticker which reads "dried herbs"!

Seriously, you shouldn't have to much trouble, specially since rubs have a lot of spices that are definitely NOT suspicious!


----------



## deelady

I'm not worried at all.....but wouldn't it make for interesting news! "Cooking websight ring gets busted!......for trafficing herbs!"


----------



## pacanis

"Forty-five of the US Postal Service's drug sniffing dogs had to retire today due to sniffing too much cumin and red pepper, in what officials describe as the largest transportation of herbs since the Grateful Dead stopped touring."


----------



## deelady




----------



## LEFSElover

pacanis said:


> "Forty-five of the US Postal Service's drug sniffing dogs had to retire today due to sniffing too much cumin and red pepper, in what officials describe as the largest transportation of herbs since the Grateful Dead stopped touring."


where's the thread about what's the last thing that made you smile?  <--- or giggle outloud!  hahahah


----------



## Dina

deelady said:


> Of course I would be all for LPBeier joining us, but I can understand if she is not up for it after all that she has been enduring! But hopefully we will be able to have a second one, at least one similar!
> 
> As for serving size I only had in mind enough for a family size dinner, what ever that might be. I would imagine it would depend on what exactly you are making. Yes I completely agree the thought of any going to waste would be frustrating, but we also want to make sure they have enough for their whole meal and not just a "pork chop's" worth!
> So 5-7 T worth was just a number I just put out there, the main idea is enough for a meal....


Will do.  I'll start making the packages this week to send off.


----------



## luvs

so it's 5-7.


----------



## granniero

I hope I don't sound TOO dense, but this is what I get so far: I will make up 10 zip lock baggies with 5-7 Tbs of rub/spice/dip,etc. Attach a card listing ingrediants and what to do with it. But then where do i send it, does someone need my address, and when I send it, do I enclose one of these flat rate priority envelopes, good for up to 4 lbs for $4.80 so the others packs can be returned to me? My brain functions at different levels sometimes, so someone help me out. Thanks


----------



## Callisto in NC

deelady said:


> Lets just say I know someone who mailed the REAL stuff and it was delivered to their friend with out a problem! Not wrapped or anything just stuck in an envelope!!


LOL ~ I did too about 8 years ago.  He put "Kona" on the declaration label and it was *assumed* it was coffee.  IT WASN'T.  LOL


----------



## deelady

Granniero I sent you a private message on the 15th giving you my address and details....did you not get it? Let me know and I will send it again 

And yes you are correct on all the other details. Just remember the 5-7 T is just a guideline you can put less or more according to what you think is needed for a family meal's worth.


----------



## Callisto in NC

granniero said:


> I hope I don't sound TOO dense, but this is what I get so far: I will make up 10 zip lock baggies with 5-7 Tbs of rub/spice/dip,etc. Attach a card listing ingrediants and what to do with it. But then where do i send it, does someone need my address, and when I send it, do I enclose one of these flat rate priority envelopes, good for up to 4 lbs for $4.80 so the others packs can be returned to me? My brain functions at different levels sometimes, so someone help me out. Thanks


Deelady should have sent you her address.  She's where you send your 10 baggies (okay, after the last few posts "baggies" made me laugh).  You will include an envelope with your address and postage so she can send you everyone's samples.  

If you want to PM me, I can explain it more how swaps work as I have done a ton.


----------



## deelady

Hehe Calisto!


----------



## deelady

Sooo....how is everyone doing on their blends?? Everything good?!?
I went out and bought some sea salt for my blend just in case I decide to use that in place of Kosher.....any prefferences on that?? Am more than willing to use the salt of your choice if I see one is a favorite over the other!

Hope all is going well!!


----------



## Callisto in NC

I'm a kosher salt fan for cooking.  Sea salt is more for, shall we say, other things.


----------



## granniero

I'm sorry to have to post this to the board rather than privately, but I have  not been able to get a pm from Deelady about where to send my swaps. I have sent at least 2 pm's and can't seem to connect. Today is the 26th and I recall that the swaps were due in by the 1st. I only have a day or 2 of time left to get it together if I am to participate. I have checked my spam mail to see if any responses have gone there but no success. Can someone help me or I will graciously bow out, to my regret. Thanks a bunch. Ro


----------



## Callisto in NC

granniero said:


> I'm sorry to have to post this to the board rather than privately, but I have  not been able to get a pm from Deelady about where to send my swaps. I have sent at least 2 pm's and can't seem to connect. Today is the 26th and I recall that the swaps were due in by the 1st. I only have a day or 2 of time left to get it together if I am to participate. I have checked my spam mail to see if any responses have gone there but no success. Can someone help me or I will graciously bow out, to my regret. Thanks a bunch. Ro


Make sure your box isn't full.  I'm going to help and try and send you a message to see what happens.


ETA ~ okay, I sent you a PM.  Did you get it?


----------



## LPBeier

granniero said:


> I'm sorry to have to post this to the board rather than privately, but I have  not been able to get a pm from Deelady about where to send my swaps. I have sent at least 2 pm's and can't seem to connect. Today is the 26th and I recall that the swaps were due in by the 1st. I only have a day or 2 of time left to get it together if I am to participate. I have checked my spam mail to see if any responses have gone there but no success. Can someone help me or I will graciously bow out, to my regret. Thanks a bunch. Ro



Just one thing I noticed, granniero.  You said you checked your spam mail which I presume is your email account.  The PM's actually come in on this site and you should see a message in the top right corner of any DC page.  

If you already know this, please forgive me, I am just trying to help.


----------



## deelady

I have sent two PM's and the last one was a direct reply to the PM you sent when you had said you hadn't received the first. Maybe something is wrong with your PM box? Did you receive Callistos?

Please don't give up on us, we are just having a little technical difficulties!


----------



## granniero

*Got you!*

Thanks,Deelady and Callisto. I went looking and found all the messages from D's first to C's last. I was expecting to get pm's directly to my home email, did not realize they were here at the site.......... Forgive me, i am still learning. Will get right on the project immediatly, I really didn't want to be left out! Thanks so much again, looking forward to the fun. Will let you know, D, as soon as I get mine in the mail to you. Hugs, Ro


----------



## deelady

Don't feel bad, I've been on here for a good amount of time now and only just figured out the Karma feature 
(By the way you might want to check your karma by clicking on the User CP button in the upper left side of the screen next to Portal)


----------



## deelady

Ok so as of now we are at a total count of 9 participants, unfortunately a member needed to take themselves out due to personal reasons. 

Kitchenelf
Luvs
Dina
Callisto
Grilling Fool
Mickey_72
Granniero
David H.
And me of course deelady


----------



## Callisto in NC

My horrid woman from the depths of the bowels of the earth boss docked me for the days I was in the hospital this week ~ without warning ~ so I won't be able to send my blend until next Saturday.  I'm still participating, but I ran out of the pepper I'm using.  If that's not okay, I understand.  It's basically going to be a couple days late but I still want to participate.


----------



## deelady

Not a problem at all! 
Hope you are feeling ok! I didn't see anything before on you being in the hospital, everything alright?


----------



## LPBeier

Callisto, I wish you good health my friend AND I can relate to the boss thing.  I can run over her with my walker if you like...it has wheels now!  Seriously, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I'm fine.  It could have been worse.  I'm just irritated with my boss but I have a plan.  I will no longer work 1 minute past 5:00.  I will no longer come in early without compensation.  I will NEVER bring work home again and if I'm sick, I will not answer the phone if she is calling.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

your boss is a  beep beep beep beep taht can go beep beep beep.

I support you Callisto.


----------



## granniero

Hi swappers,
I have a huge Rosemary bush that  needs trimming back if anyone wants some, I could throw some sprigs in seperate bags when i send in my swaps, which should be tomorrow. There shouldn't be a problem with them going bad, I don't think and you could just let them dry some when you get them. Just say so if anyone wants some. Ro


----------



## Callisto in NC

Thanks GRK ~ I appreciate the support.  If it were January, I'd just quit but that's not an option right now.  

Granniero ~ I know I would LOVE some fresh rosemary thrown in to my package when it comes home.


----------



## deelady

I was just told by another member that my PM was not received by them that gave the address of which everything is to be shipped to. Is there anyone else who has not received the information needed to participate? I know I have sent at least one PM to each participant but now I am wondering if all RECEIVED them.....?? please let me know as I will resend any information needed.

Callisto, you are absolutely right about your boss! That is one reason why I just left my job, I had to call in sick ONCE for my dd for having a fever and I was still given attitude (just about hung up on my face!)....yet when it is their turn to put us in a bind they do not hesitate for a second!
It will serve them right by not putting in anthing extra for their benefit!
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## granniero

Ro here. You know I got mine! Mailing out tomorrow, Tues. Hope everyone is on target, looking forward to a package!


----------



## deelady

Well I know I am Ro! We'll see


----------



## Dina

deelady said:


> I was just told by another member that my PM was not received by them that gave the address of which everything is to be shipped to. Is there anyone else who has not received the information needed to participate? I know I have sent at least one PM to each participant but now I am wondering if all RECEIVED them.....?? please let me know as I will resend any information needed.


I need the info again please.


----------



## Dina

granniero said:


> Hi swappers,
> I have a huge Rosemary bush that needs trimming back if anyone wants some, I could throw some sprigs in seperate bags when i send in my swaps, which should be tomorrow. There shouldn't be a problem with them going bad, I don't think and you could just let them dry some when you get them. Just say so if anyone wants some. Ro


Send it in.  Thanks.


----------



## granniero

Dina,
I apologize for not seeing your note in time, my pkg went out today. Only one bag of rosemary for Callisto, so sorry. Maybe next time. Ro


----------



## granniero

Deelady,
My pkg is in the mail,went out this afternoon. Thanks. Ro


----------



## deelady

Thats great Ro,I'll let you know as soon as I receive it!


----------



## luvs

sending mine tomorrow or thursday!!!


----------



## Dina

Sending mine later this week.  I've been very busy with my sick puppy.


----------



## deelady

Awww sorry to hear about your puppy Hope he feels better soon! But he has a great mommy taking care of him!


----------



## deelady

I made Dave H's blend last night as well as my own for the swap! I'm going to use Dave's tonight to make sure I have the amounts right because I made a much smaller quantity than the recipe he gave. It looks wonderful so I hope I did it justice!


----------



## deelady

*New update! And then there were 8...*

We unfortunately just lost another participate today due to personal matters. 
We are now down to 8.
Luvs
Dina
Callisto
Grilling Fool
Mickey_72
Granniero
David H.
And me of course deelady 

For those of you who have already shipped their spices I will just return your extra spice sample back to you with the other samples.

Please feel free to ask any questions or voice any concerns to make this as enjoyable for all as possible!

Thanks you guys,
Dee


----------



## blissful

I just want to say, you go! I think it is really neat, the idea and all the participants. I can't wait to hear about how it all works out and how nice the spice mixtures are too! 
If this is repeated some time in the future I'd probably want to participate, just not during canning season (both at home, and packing season in the manufacturing world where I work--it's a busy time)
I'm looking forward to reading this thread as it evolves. ~Bliss


----------



## deelady

Thanks Bliss, and if we do, do this again or one similar I'll be sure to give you a shout!

Ro I received your spices today!! I barely opened the envelope and I started salavating!! It smells incredible!!! Right away I smelled the cumin and instantly knew what ever it was I would LOVE it!!
So yours was the first to arrive, and of course Dave H's and mine were already here so we have just 5 more to wait for!

Thank you so much for participating


----------



## granniero

How are we coming on the swaps,DeeLady? Have you gotten more in? I am anxious to see how it turns out!


----------



## deelady

Wow you must got some special powers there lady because I just PM'd everyone this morning asking the same thing! 
They should be on the way to me shortly and then I will have them right back out to you guys! 
Did I mention that yours smelled Wonderful!!!


----------



## Dina

Mine are on their way! I hope everyone likes a taste of the south....chiles, chiles, and more chiles.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I was late for work on Sunday and I'm STILL trying to catch up.  I swear, I've been late everyday this week and it's only getting worse, not better.  I'll mail mine, I HOPE, tomorrow.


----------



## luvs

i'm with callisto.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Okay ~ whose idea was it not to have mail delivery today???????  That's not right!!  I'll get mine out tomorrow because apparently the postal service thinks it's okay to take Columbus Day off.


----------



## deelady

Grilling fool, I received your spice blends today! They smell great! 

So thats 4 down and 3 (maybe 4) more to go!


----------



## deelady

Any updates fellow spice swappers?? So far I have Granniero's, Grilling Fool's, Dave H's, and mine of course...
Please let me know the status so I know what to tell others.

Thanks, Dee


----------



## GrillingFool

Perhaps you should set a deadline and then just send on what you have received.....?


----------



## luvs

mine 'er packed with my spice blend written, enveloped, after i get stamps i'll mail. like tomorrow.


----------



## GrillingFool

So, what's the word?
Swap Mail Time yet?

Me, impatient? Nahhhhhhhhh


----------



## granniero

Awhile back, a small group of us  decided we would have a spice swap and it seemed like a good idea at the time. Now it seems, that several of us have invested a fair amount of money in spices ,postage and envelopes, only to have not everyone follow through with their agreements. If  you volunteered to swap with us, please be fair and contact the head of the swap and let them know you will complete what you agreed to so we can finish up and all enjoy our little endeavor. No hard feelings, but at least please let us know your status so we can close this out. Thanks.


----------



## deelady

I just received Luvs! We have Dina's in route so after hers arrive then they will all be on the way to you guys!!!

It was a bumpy road but at least we did it!!

Thank you for all that participated  Maybe next time we can figure out an easier way to do this!! 

Dee


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

deelady said:


> I was chatting with Lefselover about spice blends and I thought of an idea that I am very excited about and hope you will like it as well!
> 
> I thought it would be fun to have a spice blend, marinade, or rub swap. Just like having a cookie swap party but with homemade spice mixtures and of course via mail!
> 
> Those interested could swap addresses via PM or you could all PM me your addresses and I could make a mailing list to PM to those interested in participating.
> 
> Not for people who just want to receive FREE spices!!! But who actually will participate and send out their own as well!
> 
> Lefselover thought she would want to send out an Hebs de Provance and I was thinking of doing a Rosemary salt..... you can make as many different kinds as you want and switch it up whenever!
> 
> 
> So will you join us?? Bucky I heard you have a killer blend.....KE??How about you? Come one, come all!



I love this idea, but with a twist.  Rather than sending actual herb & spice mixes through snail mail, how about we swap recipes for various flavorings.  That way, we can make the mixes, marinades, sauces, home-made condiments, etc. without having to worry about the safety of the flavoring.  This would also allow us to increase the variety of mixtures.  We might even start a new thread just to catalogue our precious and favorite mixtures.  What do you think?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## deelady

Well of course I like the idea of swaping mixes, but isn't that what this thread of "sauces, Marinades and rubs" is for?? For everyone to post different ideas and TNT recipes....?
With the actual swap my idea was meant to take the swap of the spice *recipes* a step further to actually experience someones creation by receiving them already made. Afterall everyone enjoys receiving a package in the mail!! Right??


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

deelady said:


> Well of course I like the idea of swaping mixes, but isn't that what this thread of "sauces, Marinades and rubs" is for?? For everyone to post different ideas and TNT recipes....?
> With the actual swap my idea was meant to take the swap of the spice *recipes* a step further to actually experience someones creation by receiving them already made. Afterall everyone enjoys receiving a package in the mail!! Right??



Ah, I see.


Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool

So, what's the word?

Should we start singing?

_O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' down the street,
Oh please let it be for me!
O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' down the street,
I wish, I wish I knew what it could be!

First Voice:
I got a box of maple sugar on my birthday.

Second Voice:
In March I got a gray mackinaw.

Third Voice:
And once I got some grapefruit from Tampa.

Fourth Voice:
Montgom'ry Ward sent me a bathtub and a cross-cut saw.

People:
O-ho the Wells Fargo Wagon is a-comin' now
Is it a prepaid surprise or C.O.D.
_
(From The Music Man...)


----------



## Dina

It's coming to you all guys. So very sorry I'm late.  Everything went First Priority in the mail today.


----------



## Wart

Never mind.


----------



## deelady

Hi guys!! I just got back from California last night well technically this morning.....2 am  and in todays mail I received Dina's spices!!! Yeah!!!
Thank you Dina 
So first thing Monday morning I will be shipping out all the spices back out to everyone who participated!! 

Thank you again for all who participated and for everyones patience.


Dee


----------



## deelady

OK guys....I mailed out all the spice blends today!!! 
Since most of you sent in more blends than we ended up needing due to the number of participants changing, I took the liberty of distributing all the extra spice blends to each of you so you should be receiving two of each blend. As for my blend and Dave H's blend I simply put *several* meals worth into one baggie.
Also I will be messaging each of you with my recipe for the blend and Dave's recipe because my printer broke down and I was unable to print them out so please keep an eye out in your INBOX.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dina

Woohoo!  I'm looking forward to getting the packet Dee.  My kids are excited to try new recipes from you all.  I'll be checking that mailbox every afternoon.


----------



## granniero

Hi Dee,
Got my package yesterday and it smells so good! Can't wait to try them. Thanks so much for your efforts. Hugs, Rosemary


----------



## deelady

Did everyone else receive their packages ok????


----------



## deelady

Bump


----------



## GrillingFool

Ah, so sorry!
Yup, spicy spices received! The envelope smelled really tasty before I even opened it,
so we just tossed it on the grill and had BBQ Priority Mail envelope for dinner!


OK, maybe not. But it smelled good enough to do it, LOL!

Looking forward to trying the mixes out, OINK!


----------



## deelady

LOL I don't think I'll try out that recipe!!

Glad you received it ok!


----------

